# Hobbies?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I thought it might be interesting for us to share our hobbies - we might inspire each other to try new things. Please tell us about the hobbies you can do even though you have M.E./CFS or Fibro. These might be things you've taken up since falling ill because you couldnt do your old hobbies anymore.P.S reading/posting to this BB doesn't count!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

When the M.E./CFS first relapsed in 2000 I was utterly shattered and had to sit or lie in bed most of the day. I was mostly too ill to be bored, but when on the ocasions I felt a little better, the boredom was crazy-making! So I took up tapestry, which is a type of needlework. I could do this sitting down and could do a few stitches if really tired, or a lot more if feeling better - anything I did was progress. I bought a mail-order kit with all the wools supplied and the design printed on the canvas. It was really satisfying to see something take shape and to be doing something productive. A year or so down the line I had quite a bit more energy, so I started making greetings cards. Cutting out designs from old cards to recycle them, using rubber stamps, sticking on fabric etc. I rarely do those two anymore as I have quite a bit more energy and like to use that on studying for my degree. But all work and no play makes Jill a very dull (and fed-up!) girl indeed, so recently I've taken up guitar. I have a 'teach yourself solo guitar' book and it's going pretty well. I think the only hobby I've been able to continue since falling ill is playing the piano. When I relapsed I could hardly play a piece once a week because I was so physically tired, but now I enjoy playing a couple of pieces most days.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have been wanting to try a "teach yourself guitar" thing. Unfortunately I don't have a guitar. lol I really have very few hobbies anymore. I still like to garden, but can't do much. The other day I repotted a bunch of houseplants, which was the best feeling. I try to use the times when I'm feeling my sharpest to do some reading or studying too. I'm not sure I would call this a hobby, more a consequence of circumstance - But I watch a lot of movies now. It's not a great thing to be proud of though LOL. My pets are sort of a hobby. Though I don't "tinker" with them like you do most hobbies. But they are quite entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Good idea, Susan. I once asked Jeff for a forum for talking about hobbies and different creative activities that we engaged in, but he never responded to my request.My hobbies include:Modern danceChoirDecoratingCookingBakingWriting (poetry, essays, journaling)Health researchComputersGardeningCrossword puzzlesDesktop PublishingI also used to raise tropical fish but I don't have time for that these days.I tried cross-stitch once, but it drove me nuts.Previously I've also tried knitting, crocheting and sewing. These days my neck and shoulders hurt too much to sit still and my eyes don't focus well enough to enjoy any of those activities.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

For the past year I've been doing stained glass as a hobby.It is something that I've always wanted to do and when I saw an ad in the newspaper for classes I signed up.I have to admit it is physically demanding for me. I find that if I don't take frequent breaks my shoulders and neck will flare up. It probably isn't the best hobby to take, but I do enjoy it so much. I am working on a tulip lamp for my parents for Christmas.My husband says I'm pretty scary looking while I'm working because I have cuts on my fingers (from the glass) and I wear safety glasses and a face mask. The other hobby I like is sewing. I made Raggedy Ann dolls for my nieces this year and just finished 6 ballerina tutus for my niece's birthday party. I love the sense of accomplishment I get from finishing my projects.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My favorite hobby is to lure the birds in, and see what kind I can see each day. I also like to make floral arrangements. I just made my mom a Christmas wreath. I do so wish I could sew. I can't sew a hem straight. I do okay with replacing buttons, but anyone could do that.My best hobby on very painful days is to read. I love to read western romances. I think it is because I spent a great deal of time in Colorado, and it was there my husband asked me to marry him.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm a state licensed wildlife rehabilitator. I rescue and rehabilitate mammals for the state of NC. I specialize in rabbits, squirrels, and deer mice.


----------

